# Black Library Live! 2011 Chapbook



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Limited to 750 copies, amazing cover art, I am sold. 

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Exclusive-Products/Black-Library-Live-2011-chapbook.html


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Might just have to pick this up If I can find a fiver. :victory:

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Will definitely order this tomorrow, both stories sound like must-reads, I especially like the sound of _Deathmasque_, the part of the Elves indulging every whim and desire sounds quite interesting.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Bam, put in for my copy, the cover sold it for me!


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

looks good indeed!


----------

